# Declotting PICC 36593



## TiffanyParks (Jan 26, 2010)

Example-
Patient comes in for declotting of PICC line. We declot with Cathflo.  Can we bill:

36593-declot implanted device
96374 59-IV push
J2997- Cathflo

or is the IV push included in the 36593?

The patients has to sit for 30-60 minutes to allow Cathflo to work.

My thinking is the IVP does not include the declotting of the PICC and can be billed seperately. CCI edits show the 59 should be on the 96374.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## ciphermed (Jan 26, 2010)

I would only code IVP, 96374 for a diagnostic, therapeutic, prophylactic IVP of a drug/substance *unrelated* to the administration of alteplase/cathflo as CPT 36593 is reported for the administration of the alteplase/cathflo.

limited access to references at present time, however would not report, both 36593 in conjunction with 96374 for cathflo admin alone.

Hope this helps,


----------

